# Pawberry.



## Pawberry (Oct 9, 2013)

When I first thought about starting my online business Pawberry I did a lot of research on the internet. But nothing could have prepared me for the experience and enduring bond I have created with Foo the Shih Tzu and Mitzy Moo the Bichon. They are my friends dogs whom I have always had a great relationship with but once I started designing and making the dog clothes and using them to test and model the products it was a whole new experience.


Firstly Foo we have come to realise is the beautiful lap dog excellent with kids who loves to be held, kissed and cuddled but put her in the room with another dog and she turns into the Devil Dog! Mitzy Moo is a really sociable dog and loves to play was so excited to meet Foo, but this was extremely short lived! When they first met due to Foos continuous barking and refusal to play nice as she wanted to be the only diva in the room we had to end the meeting. This was disappointing as we wanted to be able to capture the dogs playing with their new Pawberry coats and harnesses. So poor Mitzy Moo was sent packing with her tail between her legs to await her turn with the photographer.

Meanwhile Foo was in her element with her new Pawberry Peplum Dog Coat. She run about showing off playing with the ball, we captured the images and then it was time for a change. When we tried to take the coat off she wasnt impressed. Next up was the onesie, the soft fleece against her body proved too much and she run off and we couldnt take any photos. Once she returned we managed to get the photos but could we get the onesie off her ?? Absolutely not She created a right havoc!

It was at this point that we realised we were onto a winner with the onesies and even the most stubborn of dogs who dont like clothing were going to love this garment. I put it down to the soft fleece and no zips or Velcro strips, just pure comfort.

Next up was Mitzy Moo she is an adorable puppy very playful and mischievous. Now she has grown very attached to her pink harness over the last few weeks refusing to take it off. When we tried to change her to a cleaner one for the photographer again she wasnt at all happy with us. She engaged in a game of tug of war with the harness, luckily the harness held its own before we got her in the new one. Photos were a great success and this just gave me the courage to continue with my idea of offering up to date trendy fashion for dogs.


----------

